# Buying a Used RVs



## Stephan Schmid (7 mo ago)

I am seriously considering purchasing my first RV. I should at least consider buying a used one instead of a new one for practical reasons. I buy used cars and high-end photo equipment without a problem, but I admit my knowledge of RVs is pretty limited.
What are your thoughts on buying a used RVs from a dealer? From a private owner?
Thanks for any help


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

Here’s an inspection checklist. It’s fairly in depth but should cover everything. YouTube will provide endless options to visualize campers and components.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dont buy anything built during the Pandemic.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Go through them with a fine tooth comb or hire a RV inspector.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Make sure you know if the water heater and the frig. run on both electrical and propane especially if you plan on boondocking.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Also make sure your vehicle will tow what you buy and you are set up to tow level.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Look them over carefully but I can't imagine buying new with the depreciation on RVs. We have bought used and done well. If it's any size rig plan on maintenance issues. My experience with dealers places them a notch below used car lots.


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

Give some more info on what you’re steering towards and needs or wants. 

To some degree they are all junk in a way, some more junk than others if that makes sense. I myself can work on nearly anything, you will have minor things to fix or adjust. Doing it myself keeps the headaches to a minimum.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I use to work on them at a dealership.
The biggest problem with them is leaks. They leak everywhere. Look at the inside for any watermarks, discoloration, and spongy floors. Water usually gets in at doorways along the bottom, windows, roof vents, roof and wall corners and anywhere there's a opening. Open fridge and smell for ammonia. Look at back of fridge and look for Yellow stains. Fridge replacement for them is expensive.
I don't miss working on those POS.


----------



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

ROOF, ROOF and ROOF, make sure you inspect or take someone along that knows rv roofs. That one item can cost you $$$$$ if it hasn't been taken care of. Check ALL the caulking around roof vents, skylights, furnace, antenna and any other things coming thru the roof. If there is a repair with black roof tar (used on residential) get in your car and leave. A small pinhole in the caulk or rubber roof if not repaired correctly can cause a major problem inside the rv that you might not notice for awhile. Look for damaged paneling, water stains and smell for a musty, moldy odor, it can be in the walls requiring a major repair as well as health issues. Look in closets and all cabinets. Trust me, I have been in the environmental business for the past 23 years, that's why they call me the Moldman, and have been in several rv's that have an issue. Spend time inspecting the unit. Good Luck!


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

They depreciate so quickly I would buy used. Biggest issue I have seen is water leaking in. I see them all the time at auction do to water leaks. Skidoojc offered a good checklist. I would definitely use it. I would also use a friend that is handy and has a trailer. That way you have a couple of people looking at it. If your patient you can find good deals. Alot of folks buy them then find out they don't use them as much as they thought they would. Good luck.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

YES, what Brushbuster said. I've repaired two of them. After the first, I said, "I ani't never doing that again". Then I did. This time I mean what I said the first time. RV's are great. I've owned one or another for over 40 years. Just be aware, They will all leak. That being said, unless you can store in a pole barn or have money to burn, I would not buy new. That also being said, if you can find a used one that has lived in a pole barn, that is the one you want. Also be prepared for mice. The best defense is don't let them get in. The expensive aluminum duct tape is your best friend. Mice don't like to chew metal anymore than we do. Get on your back, scoot under the unit and look for any way in that is bigger than a pencil. Spray foam trimmed off flush, then double/triple layer of aluminum duct tape. Now go camping and make 40+ years of memories and fun.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Cheaper and more cost efficient to rent one or tent camp and stay at a motel.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

The 2 I bought were both used. Happy with both. No leaks that I could see. I did fix/ improved items in both (nothing major) I would not hesitate to buy used again if I found the right one. New are pretty much out of range for me.
However I picked one up to flip. It did leak on the slide out. Owner never closed it even in winter. Leaked along a crack between the rubber roof and a metal flange. Replaced the floor in the slide out. Carpet I replaced also (severely faded in the bedroom).

My current one is a 2006 and virtually looks like new inside.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

My BIL is a RV sales man at a large dealership in Fla. that has 2 other dealerships in other states.I bought one in 2018 a fleetwood Tioga a class "C"from a private owner.He told me what to look out for and closely inspect. Main point that he stressed and as brushbuster stated is they all leak eventually. The Genset is another point to have inspected as any repair on it is very costly.Tires are another even though they may look good they must not be more than 7 years old as they can dry rot from the inside.He told me that a customer purchased a new but previous year class 
'C" that was on the lot and customer wanted air horns installed. When the service tech drilled the holes in the forward bunk
overhang above the cab water dripped out!


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

In this current price environment I'd say go small and avoid the dealers if possible. Unless you have a large family, I'd recommend buying the smallest rig possible. While the larger used rigs may seem like a deal for what you're getting, they're priced that way for a reason. Things like electric slides, awnings and powered leveling jacks may seem like great options, but when something goes wrong they will many costs 1000's to repair and even more of an issue those repairs can take months in this environment. Smaller rigs fit in more sites, they are easier to store, tow, maintain & service and they hold their value much better.

Even better, rent for a year or two and see how you like it. The insanity of pandemic driven RV market is wearing off and prices on used rigs are currently falling, but IMO they are far from bottoming out. There are going to be a lot of used rigs hitting the market in the next few years and there will be bargains galore.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Take a moisture meter with you! Saved me when looking


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

One thing everyone should come to grips with is that every RV will leak eventually during it's lifetime of hauling. Leave it in your yard and never haul it and maybe not. They twist and torque causing places to allow water to enter. Could be 10 years before you notice a leak but that leak could have been occuring thru several years and not show up until you see the water damage. Then it's typically gonna be a big job finding the leak and a costly one to fix. This is the thing everyone needs to realize UNLESS you check the roof on your RV every year and caulk as needed. Most do not do this. They use them and never worry about it. I best advice is never buy an RV with visible ceiling or wall water damage. Never. Just my experience that when you ask if the RV leaks, the answer is always "No, it did, but we fixed it". First of all, if you trust strangers that there telling you the truth, have a ball. I bought two in my life just like that and got that same answer and both leaked after I bought it in the same place they said was repaired. Second, never tow an RV away before running all the appliances or water from the freshwater tank. Best thing to do is check out the RV, when your ready to pull the trigger, have the owner plug it in, fill the tank, fire up all the appliances and have you back over to see them work. If everything is A ok, you've done all you can to assure it's a reliable unit. Even at that point don't be surprised if you have some maintenance issues. It's just what happens with RVs in many cases. Some never have these issues IF bought brand new and maintained properly. They are family fun and hunter/fisherman friendly camps so don't be intimidated by these things but be aware they exist.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Take a Square bit torque driver with you when inspecting. All the outside moldings are held on by screws that are under a plastic removable strip. Squeeze that plastic strip and remove a section to get at the screws. Remove a screw with the square bit. If it's rusted you have water damage. Do this on the molding that attaches the roof to the sidewall.
The screw test will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

After 5 years of working for the dealership I got real good at spotting leaks. The last year I worked there my sole job was water damage repair .


----------

